# Where to go in Alora/Coin area.



## On-the-move (May 26, 2014)

Hi Everyone, 

I will be in Alora/Coin area later this month, and was wondering if there is anything happening within the expat community that I could attend, or if anyone could give me their views on favourite restaurants ect.
I am hoping to get a feel for what it would be like living in that area, so any information or advice would be very welcome. 

Thanks in advance for any replies received.


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

While we were looking for a property we looked around alora and explored the ardales area which has lakes and there is a nice restearant by the side of the road. I hope it's still open. We loved being able to swim in the lakes never been up there for a while so maybe someone else can advise. Also there is El torcal national park not far away. Also antequera and Fuente de la piedra.


----------



## JPRocks (Jun 11, 2014)

In Coin there is a bar that serves great food as well called The Olive Tree run by expats and their Sunday roast is perfect...


----------



## On-the-move (May 26, 2014)

JPRocks said:


> In Coin there is a bar that serves great food as well called The Olive Tree run by expats and their Sunday roast is perfect...


Thanks for the tip  Sounds like it will be worth a visit


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We lived fairly close to Coin and we noticed that because of the recession, the factories and the Poligono/industrial estate made the town a bit of a ghost town. But maybe its picking up again??!!! The town itself is very quaint tho

Jo xxx


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't live there but, from the local paper, there is always something going on at, The Olive Tree - music/ tribute band nights etc.

They seem to have a very strong expat community, with plenty to do & to join.

La Cala, where I live, isn't so fortunate - or, I haven't found them !!


----------

